# smoked stuffed jalapenos



## hooked on smokin (Feb 1, 2007)

any one have any good ideas? i am going to try them this weekend.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 1, 2007)

Hooked - sky's the limit here. Anything you like is a good idea. Any meat is good mixed with your favorite cheese. Try shrimp or crab meat with any kind of cheese you like. Heck even box stuffing with sausage and cheese. Diced pepperoni and mozzerella. Shredded chicken and that other white meat (pork) with american. Cover em in bacon, sprinkle some paprika or cajun spice on the top.. mmmm.

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 2, 2007)

Smoked -

I'm trying them tomorrow night too. Testing some new horsydervers for the big game.

Thought I'd try stuffing the little buggers with some sausage, minced mushrooms, a pinch of finely chopped onion, a bit of crumbled cornbread, some shedded mild cheddar or munster cheese and a light sprinkle of parsley or cilantro.


----------



## msmith (Feb 2, 2007)

Well sounds like Im getting free vittles this weekend.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 2, 2007)

thats right Marvin i am starting the brisket tonight, should be ready around 3-4pm tomorrow, Rachels got some new recipe she is trying too.


----------

